# Polaris Ranger Transmission issues?



## ben300win (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone out there that has had any issues with their Ranger going into high gear? Most of the time now it will not go. Low and Reverse work great. Dont want to spend a fortune to get it repaired. Was wondering if there were any suggestions. Thanks, Ben


----------



## ben300win (Apr 7, 2011)

Also noticed today that it comes out of high gear if you make a hard left turn or park on a hill. Did not mention that it is a 2005 Ranger 500. Pre EFI.


----------



## ben300win (Apr 7, 2011)

I am thinking that there is a spring in the transmission or a syncronizer that is messed up. Took the cover off the side of the tranny where the shifter goes in the other day and cleaned it real good. Did not fix it.


----------



## Rivershot (Apr 8, 2011)

I would bet on a linkage problem, bent rod, missing spring, worn bushing etc...


----------



## ben300win (Apr 8, 2011)

I took the linkage off at one time to see if that were the case and it did not help. Even used my hand to shift the linkage while it was disconnected. Now you may have a point as to it being bent is the culprit of why it is messed up first place. It may have been bent a long time and caused the gears not to align properly causing excessive wear. Thanks, Ben


----------



## Huntemall (Apr 8, 2011)

Go to prcforum.com.  Has been very helpful to me.


----------



## ben300win (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Huntermall. I will check it out.


----------

